# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Front Loading...Results???

## Freak101

What's your views on frontloading Test E(Testoviron ), Does it work? Let me know what kind of progress you have made while front loading...if anyone can give a comparison of frontloading vs normal dose results, that would be excellent...tnx!!

----------


## makelovenotwar21

bumping this for more votes (yes it's old)

----------


## Maged

never tried frontloading before  :Frown:  but i rly wanna know if it makes a difference or not

----------


## BlInDsIdE

i used to front load my first 2 shots of test e with good results

I'll try and find the chart on blood levels frontloading vs regular

----------

